# New Audio Setup in trunk, ALL ALPINE!



## sdavis02 (Aug 16, 2002)

Hey here are a few shots of the trunk: 































For larger photo's and more photo's check out www.davpro.com > Project Spec V > Photo Gallery! 

Let me know what you think! 

Scott


----------



## sr20dem0n (Mar 19, 2003)

looks awesome man, you plan on putting grills over the subs so you can use your trunk again?


----------



## 98 nizmo200sx se (Apr 10, 2003)

why did you port those subs for


----------



## FletchSpecV (Nov 26, 2002)

Nice looking car all around. Damn it, that just makes me hate myself even more for leasing mine,  . Thanks a lot man, jk.


----------



## Guest (May 3, 2003)

that is fucking tight man, i hope oneday i can have a setup like that right now i have infitys in my truck 2 4 inches up front, 6*9s in the back and a nice 12" sub behind my seat, with a MTX- d class amp ( soon) right now i this audovox one that puts on like 50 rms (maybe)
it claims 150 rms but i don't belive them so i just guess that it puts out 50 haha anyways dude props to your system and car, do you compete in spl at all, what DB, can your car hit right now?


----------



## sdavis02 (Aug 16, 2002)

the trunk can still be used, the only thing that i dislike is having the ports open, but if you cover them u lose quality, if you place a grill over u get a whistle, so its fine for now.

Alpine actually recommends porting their type r's and type x's subs, it gives it a lot more umph.

Scott


----------



## 98 nizmo200sx se (Apr 10, 2003)

alpine told me not to port type R but to port type S thats why i was asking


----------



## sdavis02 (Aug 16, 2002)

thats weird, when i talked to them, one of numerous times they told me to port, do you remember who you talked too? some people just hate porting, i called the tech number for dealers, not their customer service 800 #.

I would port them, i love the sound it gives!


----------



## 1CLNB14 (Apr 30, 2002)

nice clean install.


----------



## Psch91 (May 18, 2002)

I love it man, that car is sweet, and the setup is sick.


----------



## speedz19 (Apr 18, 2003)

Very, very nice!!!!!!!!!


----------



## dante81_98 (Jun 14, 2002)

nice job

porting is a matter of personal opinion, you can port or not on MOST subs. i prefer sealed because it gives a much more clean sound but not as loud.

laterz
chad


----------



## jmbernard73 (Apr 27, 2003)

yes you did a very clean job.


----------



## '91 240sx (Feb 17, 2003)

that is real nice, where you from in harrisburg because im from harrisburg also


----------



## sdavis02 (Aug 16, 2002)

i am from the colonial park area, you?


----------



## '91 240sx (Feb 17, 2003)

i live in enhaut/steelton, its close to the east mall


----------



## sdavis02 (Aug 16, 2002)

Not too far away at all


----------



## superfro86 (May 15, 2002)

what do you have the enclosure tuned to? i hope you didn't just slap some ports in there.


----------



## sdavis02 (Aug 16, 2002)

ohhhh god no, everything is tuned off of the 5.1 surround sound processor. It sounds good, if you heard it at carlisle you'd like it!

Scott


----------



## superfro86 (May 15, 2002)

no u can't electronically tune a enclosure even though it would be cool as fuck if you could. what i am asking is that when you built the ported enclosure what did you tune the box to as in putting different diameter and length tubes in the enclosure to tune it or did you just slap ports in the enclosure


----------



## Guest (May 9, 2003)

hahah actaully you can electronically tune a port,well i know someone that can hahah, my cousin who works for enmax in calgary is a hardcore audio file, and he is an electronics engineer of some kind,graded from SAIT anyways he built a box for 2 12" MTX subs that had twin tunable ports i am not sure how but the size of the wholes can vary from like 2 1/2 - 4inches or somthing and then length can be changed by about 2 inches each way all controled from the front, and he is working on sensors or somthing that will give a digital display of the HZ that the port is tuned to, he has spent a few months building it along with the help of co-workers and an audio shop in calgary somewhere, so far it has cost him just short of $1000 just for the box... that doesn't include any of the sensors or electronics to display the port frequency lever or anything, he is still working on that part...its going to be amazing when it is done, i'll see if i can get pictures....


----------



## sdavis02 (Aug 16, 2002)

I gave my dimensions of the box to the alpine techi and he told me how long the ports had to be, with the two ports for each sub it equals just about the same as the one tube. I am not sure how he came up with the length, but it sounds great and i am happy with it.

I thought you were saying with the processor, because it has time correction and god a million tools (ok lil less then a mil) to edit the sound of the system.

Super V i want to see those pics, thats one hell of a sub enclosure!

Scott


----------

